# Metamora/Hadley Recreation Area



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever hunted the water at Metamora/Hadley Rec. Area in Lapeer county? There is tons of birds there. Buddy and i thinking about coming up camping and shooting some birds if its possible.


----------



## JQ13 (Mar 18, 2013)

I personally havent myself but i have heard of guys hunting there a few years back. Have you ever hunted holloway resevoir at all? im from lapeer area as well and ive been thinking about trying this area come fall. been trying to find isolated spots off of the lake though because I have heard that locals complain when the shotguns start blasting in the a.m. LOL


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Naming specific spots? "ton's of birds there"....you might want to keep this information to yourself or share thru PM's.....how would you feel if the spot you hunted suddenly had a thousand new hunters deciding to give it a shot?....please be more considerate.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

hiflyer said:


> Has anyone ever hunted the water at Metamora/Hadley Rec. Area in Lapeer county? There is tons of birds there. Buddy and i thinking about coming up camping and shooting some birds if its possible.


Hunted there 25 years ago when I lived down in that area for ducks and grouse/woodcock. Croweded back in those days, so I'm guessing it's worse now. And what I recall back then was early season there were lots of other users around...hikers, etc., that i was constantly having to dodge when chasing pats and woodcock.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JQ13 said:


> I personally havent myself but i have heard of guys hunting there a few years back. Have you ever hunted holloway resevoir at all? im from lapeer area as well and ive been thinking about trying this area come fall. been trying to find isolated spots off of the lake though because I have heard that locals complain when the shotguns start blasting in the a.m. LOL


Lots of people on this board hunt Holloway and the other up there. Just do a search...you'll have company.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Might not want to hunt it now. The whole dang world knows about it now.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Honestly guys, all he said was there were lots of birds around, but he didn't mention specific spots. It's almost like saying "I was at Fish Point yesterday, and there were tons of birds there". But it's July, and there is a lot of water in that rec area, so it should be no big secret that there are birds there too. The same could be said about many, many public properties in the SLP. Now if he mentioned individual potholes, ponds or lakes on the area, then that's a bit different. But still...by mid-October a majority of these birds will be gone to other areas. No harm...no foul IMO.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I've never hunted that rec area...maybe it's a small area that's good for 10 or less parties...maybe less? I dunno. I know if that was the spot I liked to hunt and I saw this post, I'd be ticked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know this area but now I will research it. Thanks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> I've never hunted that rec area...maybe it's a small area that's good for 10 or less parties...maybe less? I dunno. I know if that was the spot I liked to hunt and I saw this post, I'd be ticked.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: Wow I made a mistake guys. I just looked at a map, and I realized the area I hunted way back when was not Metamora, but Ortonville rec area, which is just down the road a bit. Sorry...I'll stay outta this argument


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

You better check with the ranger there.
Last time I looked into hunting there, which was some time ago, u could NOT hunt the whole lake. Just a very small part of it to the extreme east.
Lots of camper there in the early season.


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

The ranger told me hunting is allowed to the east side of the lake. And just because there are birds there now doesnt mean they will be there in October. Never thought I would get beat up over a post for saying where the birds are Its public land, anyone and there brother can go there and hunt. Im pretty sure I am not the only one who has seen ducks and geese there. I dont even live up that way, was just thinking about going back up and camping in October and "possibly" doing some hunting while I was there.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

hiflyer said:


> The ranger told me hunting is allowed to the east side of the lake. And just because there are birds there now doesnt mean they will be there in October. Never thought I would get beat up over a post for saying where the birds are Its public land, anyone and there brother can go there and hunt. Im pretty sure I am not the only one who has seen ducks and geese there. I dont even live up that way, was just thinking about going back up and camping in October and "possibly" doing some hunting while I was there.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I don't hunt there or have never been there. If I did hunt there I wouldn't appreciate a post broadcasting that there is birds there. If a post like this even generates two more hunting groups to the area it possibly could ruin it. *One thing that makes a good spot good is little hunting pressure.* If you planned on hunting there the smart thing to do would be to keep it to yourself.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

This thread is getting dumb, simple question boys get over it. If it looks good I'd try it. More birds will be around when the migration hits. I'm guessing one or more of the responders hunt there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Nothing to see here folks, move along move along.:evilsmile:evilsmile:lol:

hiflyer I grew up hunting these areas and the private land all around them and still do and I'm not offended. You did nothing wrong in your post but make a statement without pinpointing an exact location. Some areas are off limits so check the laws for the area you are hunting. Do your scouting and homework and you can find good pockets. Camping nearby just adds to the experience and helps the local economy. These areas are just like everywhere else, they do get some pressure and the local birds wise up really fast.
Good luck if you go!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Next Bite said:


> Nothing to see here folks, move along move along.:evilsmile:evilsmile:lol:
> 
> hiflyer I grew up hunting these areas and the private land all around them and still do and I'm not offended. You did nothing wrong in your post but make a statement without pinpointing an exact location. Some areas are off limits so check the laws for the area you are hunting. Do your scouting and homework and you can find good pockets. Camping nearby just adds to the experience and helps the local economy. *These areas are just like everywhere else, they do get some pressure and the local birds wise up really fast.*Good luck if you go!


This is what I said in my previous post. He did nothing wrong. Many areas in the SLP have birds right now...means nothing until October


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

just ducky said:


> This is what I said in my previous post. He did nothing wrong. Many areas in the SLP have birds right now...means nothing until October


I have never heard of the area or cared to scout it. I am guessing that from this thread, a few people will probably scout it and a couple may even hunt it. This will add pressure to a spot that somebody probably already hunts. I am also guessing that people that currently hunt this area do not want additional pressure there. I don't know whether you are naïve or ignorant when it comes to this topic.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> I have never heard of the area or cared to scout it. I am guessing that from this thread, a few people will probably scout it and a couple may even hunt it. This will add pressure to a spot that somebody probably already hunts. I am also guessing that people that currently hunt this area do not want additional pressure there. I don't know whether you are naïve or ignorant when it comes to this topic.


We're gonna agree to disagree Matt. This area is no different than a million other spots on public ground in this state, most of which have some mallards at this time of year. Whether he mentions that he saw ducks is not going to change that. It's Michigan in July....I'll just leave this discussion there.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> We're gonna agree to disagree Matt. This area is no different than a million other spots on public ground in this state, most of which have some mallards at this time of year. Whether he mentions that he saw ducks is not going to change that. It's Michigan in July....I'll just leave this discussion there.


I'm going to actually agree with you for once...Most talk about GMU's its the private areas nobody wants to talk about...


----------



## JQ13 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think we can all agree that this thread is to the point where things that have been said countless times before are just being beaten to death even more. it doesnt matter whether your hunting. fishing or trapping..your gonna have company sooner or later. if us sportsman had a nickel everytime we discovered the "perfect" honeyhole that we thought we had to ourselves only to find out everyone and there brother knew about it..we would all be rich LOL this isnt alaska! as far as sharing any information on newly discovered "holes" on a popular forum..it just isnt a smart thing to do for anyones sake. the best way to find out whether er not its a good place to hunt..come season..is to simply hunt it and find out.


----------

